# Has anyone fished this new Pier in Oak Hill



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/News/Neighbors/DailyJournal/03AreaDJ01060504.htm 

OAK HILL --The 500-foot-long fishing pier officially was opened Friday when City Commissioner Abraham Jackson took scissors in hand and cut a wide yellow ribbon.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone know how to get to Oakhill fishing pier from East orlando?. Please give me some info. about pier open hour, phone number to contact etc...Thanks


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

I imagine it's easy to find (although I haven't seen it). Head to Oak Hill and drive along the river. 

From Orlando I'd take I-4 east. Exit on 44 in Deland towards New Smyrna Beach. Once you get to New Smyrna go south on US1. Go south a little and then if you take a left on one of the side streets you'll end up on a road that runs along the river (it's called river drive or something). If you keep heading south you've got to run into the thing. Oak Hill isn't too big so once you reach Oak Hill it'd be hard to miss a 500 ft. pier. 

For more precise directions to Oak Hill run mapquest or something similar. If you can't find the pier ask at one of the local bait shops.

I found some bait shops listed on the net. Give one of them a call. Let us know what you find out.

Bait Shack of Oak Hill 700 N Hwy US1 Oak Hill 386.345.2220 
Anchor Hardware & Tackle 726 N Hwy US1 Oak Hill 386.345.0746 
Indian Mound Fish Camp 295 Indian Creek Road Oak Hill 386.345.9845 
Kelly’s Bait & Tackle 123 N Hwy US1 Oak Hill 386.345.0990 
Lopez RV Park River Road Oak Hill 386.345.3211


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW I live 1 mile from oak hill and didnt know we had a new pier


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

Riverside Dr. runs along the river from New Smyrna down through most of Edgewater, but it kicks back out to U.S. 1 before you reach Oak Hill. 

I didn't know there was a new pier, either. I wonder if they are talking about the one in Riverbreeze (I think that's the name) Park, which is on the north end of Oak Hill. There's quite a nice pier there, but no clue whether it's the one the article is talking about...

isn't the Daytona Beach News-Journal helpful?


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

Eureka! I've found it!

Missed my exit this evening, so took the nickel tour of Oak Hill as I headed back north. 

It's not the pier at Riverbreeze Park (which is quite nice, incidentally.) The new pier is a bit south of there. It's easy enough to get to...Head to Oak Hill on U.S. 1, turn east onto Canal Street, which is the road just south of the Oak Hill Flea Market (right across the street from Manny's Alligator whatever,) follow it on around until it turns south and becomes River Drive. The pier is a quarter mile or so down the road, with a sign that says 'Oak Hill Public Pier,' or words to that effect. Not much parking, but the article wasn't kidding when it said that the pier was right on the flat. Looks like it should be great.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Orange said:


> Anchor *Hardware & Tackle* 726 N Hwy US1 Oak Hill 386.345.0746


Gotta love that combination!

When I was on the road I always looked for those "mom and pop" truckstops that had the mobile sign out front that had "diesel fried chicken"


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks derek for the Drive By on the pier.


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

No problem. If the boy will cooperate, I may try to slide down there in the morning for a bit. Will let you know the particulars if I manage to make it down there.


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, finally managed to get down there for a couple of hours this evening. Got down there about 6.30 and left at 9 when the bugs came out, and the fish didn't. 

Fished about the last hour of the outgoing, and the first hour of the incoming. Maybe I got down there too late, but there was absolutely nothing going on. Saw a fair amount of bait (all sizes) and 4 redfish. Didn't see or hear anything eating at all. 

The pier itself is basic, but nice. Runs right out onto the flat, going from about 2 feet of water to about 5 (i'd guess) at low tide. The floor of the pier sits about 5 feet over the water at low tide. No lights. (I don't have any idea whether the pier is even open at night...there are no signs at the pier or the park up the road that I saw.)

As I said, there's no parking to speak of at the pier itself, just the side of the road. There's a park a tenth of a mile or so north of the pier with some parking, and the Seminole Rest park south of there. 

There's a series of canals on the east side the road, and a little pier (ostensibly for bird watching.)

Tide was about 6 hours off of the Ponce Inlet time.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks derek for the info on the pier. No signs ?
They are most likely being made as we speak.


----------

